# Floating stair job



## livingsoulsdie (Sep 29, 2006)

basswood said:


> by the way... those cantilevered concrete stairs with just rebar for support should have structural steel inside. Those look like they will fail.






















That is more than just 2 pieces of rebar. Looks pretty dam strong to me.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

those 2 pieces were not part of the stair
in the pic the stairs are poured :whistling
there the verticals just bent over to avoid an impalement hazard


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

It looks to me like there are two different sets of stairs there. I meant the set with the open risers. Those appear to just have two pieces of rebar per tread.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

FramingPro said:


> those 2 pieces were not part of the stair
> in the pic the stairs are poured :whistling
> there the verticals just bent over to avoid an impalement hazard


they poured half the stairs at a time, so those bent rebar sets you see are for the next pour.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The pieces sticking out were threaded rod and are going to be used for the glass panel attachment.

That was written under the pictures....


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The pieces sticking out were threaded rod and are going to be used for the glass panel attachment.
> 
> That was written under the pictures....


no.
different pic
rebar!!
not the all thread :whistling


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

Brian Peters said:


> I've been looking online at floating stairs and have a question..do these come under different codes as far as railings?


They shouldn't. Any photos you see of stairs without railings are either after-C.O.-railings-removed or they're European or some other country.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

basswood said:


> It looks to me like there are two different sets of stairs there. I meant the set with the open risers. Those appear to just have two pieces of rebar per tread.


I've worked in concrete structural design. This reinforcement is fine (looks like 2-#5), only thing I'd do different is pour it all together to avoid a cold joint. Where the bars bend down into the solid poured wall, they most likely extend down very deep. Looks like a residential stair so load design is minimal, as compared to a conc. stair designed for a commercial occupancy.


----------

